# Hudson River Fish-In Part II



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just got off the telephone with Moe's Bait & Tackle. They verified that shorts and catfish are making up the bulk of the Hudson catch, with a few "keepers" coming in and no big fish. They're not expecting any major changes until the end of the month because of cold water temps. You can check out the photos in the gallery for more evidence of the big stripers the Hudson gives up both in the Spring and the Fall.

So how about a Hudson Fish-In in late September/early October? I know that big stripers are scarce that time of the year down MD/DE/VA way. Let's have some input....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That sounds good MJ. I would like to make it to the event but it is a long ways away so it's hard to tell if I will be able to make it. Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I'm still gonna give it a try this weekend*

I have read they are catching small ones around 20 - 28 inches and I will be up there so I figure I'll still give it a try and see if I can catch an earlybird. I may go down to Croton or Newburgh Bay cause I think I'd be too early up at Troy. I hear they are catching the small ones on bloods and sands rather than on herring.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HuskyMD!

Many of the bank caught fish have been coming from the Piermont Pier in NY. The pier extends out for a mile, but the trick seems to be not to go all the way out -- fish the flats off the side of the pier. The water on the flats warms up and attracts the stripers.

Some of the local "sharpies" are picking up big stripers at Fletcher's Boat House in DC using herring. Now that's a 300 mile difference from NY, but if you can get fresh herring give them a try. One tip on Hudson River fishing in THe New Jersey Angler this month is to use the herring around the kind of small creeks that the herring use for spawning. Small is a relative term when compared to the river proper, so many marinas built on creeks are prime water.

Good luck, and please post your results!


----------

